# welding guide pdf



## عبير عبد الرحمن (1 يوليو 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_​ 
_اليكم كل ماتود ممعرفته عن اللحام موجود بالمرفقات_


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## aelshenity (6 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا*


----------



## abbas naji (8 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله بالجهود لأغناء الفكر و التواصل العلمي


----------



## moon_781 (15 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد صلاح ابوذكري (16 يوليو 2010)

جزيتي خيرا الاخت الفاضله


----------



## welding engineer (16 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع :28:
شكرا الاخت الفاضلة وجزاكى الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (17 يوليو 2010)

انا مش فاهم انتى تخصصك ايه يامهندسه عبير ما شاء الله عليكى تواجدك فى المنتدى مش محصور على الملتقى العام بس


----------



## محمود مندو (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكورة يا أخت عبير 
تم التحميل 
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (17 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااا تخصصي انتاج اخي ابو بكر


----------



## م/عمرو عبد الوارث (25 يوليو 2010)

: 20: جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## asdalgabat (28 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## Quad HD (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا و جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## md beida (3 نوفمبر 2012)

ممتاز حياك​الله​وجزاك​الله​خيرا​


----------



## md beida (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل


----------



## Abu Laith (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 نوفمبر 2012)

good


----------



## asdalgabat (27 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (27 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## اسامةسمير (2 يونيو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## eng_khaled82 (25 ديسمبر 2014)

*شكرا بارك الله فيك*



عبير عبد الرحمن قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته_​
> _اليكم كل ماتود ممعرفته عن اللحام موجود بالمرفقات_


شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (26 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------

